# 2006 Audi A6 remote starter



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

WOW looks like this forum moves a lot slower than the other forums 

does anyone have a good recomendation for a remote starter for a 2006 A6 with push to start option or is it even an option?

Thanks

Jay


----------



## TheMel (Mar 28, 2012)

From what I understand there's no such thing. I've heard that idling cars in Germany is illegal so remote starters can't be found unless the car was produced stateside.

This thread is seriously old lol


----------

